# Pink!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just in case, I am no longer on the forum... DH said no way was I allowed to ever have a pink maltese like the one on Cesar so I might be in trouble! I will take all 3 dogs and take turns on all of your couches!!! Well it is Halloween and Belle wanted to be a pink bunny  So I did it, don't worry it is already coming out from this morning so it is short term but it was easy and I think it shows off her personality even more!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice knowing you,................




Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Violet approves!!! Her excited exclamation, "I want her! She's soooo cute!"


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Too cute! Thank goodness it's temporary!

I went to Obediance Classes with a couplpe who dyed their toy poodle in keeping with the holiday: grenn for St. Patty, red & green for Christmas.....crazy. The dog was clipped in a mohawk doo.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Amanda....you have your passport and all doggie paperwork in order? It's still nice here in Canada if you need to make a run for it ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw:

Amanda, I'm speechless!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great song! ound: You can come to my house and even have the guest room!  Actually, Belle looks adorable, I don't see how your hubby could resist her pretty pink self.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow...I just can't stop smiling....my hubby would have put me in the dog house for sure. Jillee just looked at Belle like mommy are there really pink dogs out there...Lizzie just watched her play and run around!!! I hope your halloween with hubby is not too scary!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Amanda, I guess you will be singing Pink's song tonight.

Na Na Na Na Na Na

I guess i just lost my husband
I don't know where he went
So i'm gonna drink my money
I'm not gonna pay his rent (Nope)
I got a brand new attitude
And i'm gonna wear it tonight
I wanna get in trouble
I wanna start a fight

Na Na Na Na Na Na Na 
I wanna start a fight
Na Na Na Na Na Na Na 
I wanna start a fight

So so what?
I'm still a rock star
I got my rock moves
And i don't need you
And guess what
I'm having more fun
And now that we're done
I'm gonna show you tonight
I'm alright, I'm just fine
And you're a tool
So so what?
I am a rockstar
I got my rock moves
And i don't want you tonight


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, that is soooooo Belle!!! ound: ound: ound:

I love the still shot at the end!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That just made my day! That is the cutest pink bunny I have ever seen.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Amanda you made me laugh my head off. I love it! Makes me remember the fun I had at nationals meeting you and Megan and all the rest. 

Love it!!!

Dana


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd hate to see what she does on St. Patricks Day lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LMHO!!! Now I know what you were talking about in our Funhouse banter! I've been playing Funhouse for the last two days (Pink's album), but I think I like this Pink too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh that is just too cute - a pink bunny!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, LOL, pack your stuff and come to NC!!! My DH will want to leave when he sees Lil Miss Pink, so he can go see your DH with a car full of Miller beer and we can enjoy life with 3 Havs and a pink bunny!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Cutest pink bunny ever!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, my, ummmmm...so many things come to mind. but I will share these...

1) good thing you don't have your new furniture yet.:biggrin1:
2) where is Dash and Dora? are they afraid of the pink Belle Bunny.ound:

But oh my I am GFETE. She is a very cute bunny.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*JUST SAY NO*

be glad she doesn't have to endure this.........


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*OUTRAGEOUSLY CUTE. I have to do this with Lilly. It looks better than the bunny costume.*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amanda, she looks great!
I love your pink bunny!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I must be a sicko, I kind of like 'looking' at those poodles :crazy:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Just when I thought Belle couldn't be any cuter. I won't dress my dogs, or put bows in their hair. But, yea..I'm totally not above dying one for the day :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks- I admit I am crazy and sometimes my kids have to pay for it!  But mind you, Belle will be 6 in a couple of days and this is the first time she has had any color in her hair and Belle LOVES any attention! I will say I wanted it to stay for tomorrow but about a quarter of it from legs down is already out- just running in the grass. So if you ever do it, do it right before and be prepared for it to come out, it doesn't stain but it is on the blanket she always lays on. My gf has poodles and does some fun things with them for birthday parties so she is the one who has made me always want to do it but she uses the real stuff, I just bought the $2.99 can at Sally's! Unfortunately I can't shape Belle's hair but imagine how cute a pink lion would be!

DH saw it and took it way better than I thought. His comment was, "So help me, if you shave her like a lion, I will shave your head when you are sleeping!" I am not sure if I believe him on this one but I don't want to bet it


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda-
When I first saw Belle I actually thought of one of those Peeps pink marshmallow bunnies--they are so good!:hungry:

She is cute--hey--it's all fun for a day or two......I kinda liked the poodles too Maryam!:becky:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Just like pink cotton candy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> DH saw it and took it way better than I thought. His comment was, "So help me, if you shave her like a lion, I will shave your head when you are sleeping!" I am not sure if I believe him on this one but I don't want to bet it


Ha ha! Not a good risk to take.

By the way, my husband got a kick out of Belle's video too. She _does _look pretty darned cute!

Did you say how you did it? (If so, I missed it.) I've heard of people using Kool-Aid, but I don't know how that it is done either. Kool-Aid used to stain my fingers when I would make things with it, so I think it would stain the hair for more than just a few hours.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Belle is so darn cute! Yes, I agree that she's perfect for the "pink bunny". It fits her bouncy personality perfectly. :biggrin1:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I love it! So pinkilicious.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, you are a hoot!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ound: Amanda that made my night. I love when she decided to shake those ears to death. Wrong, just wrong. ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amanda, did you do your hair too!*

It's only fair you know! You poshed your pet for real without even using www.poshyourpet.com

Riki and Daisy are waiting for the kids to knock at the door. They know something is up!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amanda, did you do your hair too!*

Well this is the closest Riki will get to pink hair, courtesy of www.poshyourpet.com

You are amazing...and she looks Mah-val-us!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love it! And love the song fits her very well and she looked like she enjoyed it so much...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Richard says you have way too much time on your hands ound: He also said if Jim kicks you out, we've got room :hug::biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, Belle is such a cute little pink bunny.....she didin't seem to be minding it at all! Thanks for sharing!


----------

